# HVCLP adaptor for turbine HVLP spray guns



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Thinking of buying a HVCLP adaptor for my Fuji GXPC Q4 Gold spray system. You hook it up between the gun and hose, it allows 100% of air pressure to the paint cup, they say it like gaining another stage. So far finding only two sources for this item. Has anyone used one of these and where did you get it?


----------

